# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم التهنئة بيوم الجمعة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

السؤال: ما حكم التهنئة بيوم الجمعة ؟ حيث إن العادة عندنا الآن في يوم الجمعة ترسل الرسائل بالجوال , ويهنئ الناس بعضهم بعضاً بالجمعة بقولهم " جمعة مباركة " ، أو " جمعة طيبة " . 


الجواب : الحمد لله
أولاً: 
لا شك أن يوم الجمعة يوم عيد للمسلمين ، كما جاء في الحديث عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إِنَّ هَذَا يَوْمُ عِيدٍ جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، فَمَنْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ فَلْيَغْتَسِلْ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ طِيبٌ فَلْيَمَسَّ مِنْهُ ، وَعَلَيْكُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ) رواه ابن ماجه (1098) وحسَّنه الألباني في "صحيح ابن ماجه" .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في بيان خصائص يوم الجمعة : 
الثالثة عشرة : أنه يوم عيد متكرر في الأسبوع .
"زاد المعاد" (1/369) .
وبذلك يكون للمسلمين أعياد ثلاثة ، عيد الفطر ، والأضحى ، وهما متكرران في كل عام مرة ، والجمعة ، وهو متكرر في كل أسبوع مرة .
ثانياً :
أما تهنئة المسلمين بعضهم بعضاً بعيد الفطر والأضحى : فهي مشروعة ، وقد وردت عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (49021) و (36442) . 
وأما التهنئة بيوم الجمعة : فالذي يظهر لنا أنها غير مشروعة ، لأن كون الجمعة عيداً كان معلوماً للصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وهم أعلم منا بفضيلته ، وكانوا أحرص على تعظيمه والقيام بحقه ، ولم يرد عنهم أنهم كانوا يهنئ بعضهم بعضاً بيوم الجمعة ، والخير كل الخير في اتباعهم رضي الله عنهم .
وقد سئل الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله : ما حكم إرسال رسائل الجوال كل يوم جمعة ، وتختم بكلمة " جمعة مباركة " ؟ .
فأجاب :  
"ما كان السلف يهنئ بعضهم بعضاً يوم الجمعة ، فلا نحدث شيئاً لم يفعلوه" انتهى من أجوبة أسئلة " مجلة الدعوة الإسلامية " .
http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/MyNews/tabid/87/Default.aspx?more=454&new_id=9  4
وبمثل ذلك أفتى الشيخ سليمان الماجد حفظه الله ، حيث قال :
"لا نرى مشروعية التهنئة بيوم الجمعة ، كقول بعضهم : " جمعة مباركة " ، ونحو ذلك ؛ لأنه يدخل في باب الأدعية ، والأذكار ، التي يوقف فيها عند الوارد ، وهذا مجال تعبدي محض ، ولو كان خيراً لسبقنا إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولو أجازه أحد للزم من ذلك مشروعية الأدعية ، والمباركة عند قضاء الصلوات الخمس ، وغيرها من العبادات ، والدعاء في هذه المواضع لم يفعله السلف" انتهى من موقع الشيخ حفظه الله .
http://www.salmajed.com/ar/node/2601
ولو دعا المسلم لأخيه في يوم الجمعة , قاصداً تأليف قلبه ، وإدخال السرور عليه ، وتحرياً لساعة الإجابة ، فلا بأس بذلك .
والله أعلم 



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
 http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/134741

----------


## ابو بردة

> "لا نرى مشروعية التهنئة بيوم الجمعة ، كقول بعضهم : " جمعة مباركة " ، ونحو ذلك ؛ لأنه يدخل في باب الأدعية ، والأذكار ، التي يوقف فيها عند الوارد ، وهذا مجال تعبدي محض ، ولو كان خيراً لسبقنا إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولو أجازه أحد للزم من ذلك مشروعية الأدعية ، والمباركة عند قضاء الصلوات الخمس ، وغيرها من العبادات ، والدعاء في هذه المواضع لم يفعله السلف" انتهى من موقع الشيخ حفظه الله .
> 
> http://www.salmajed.com/ar/node/2601
> ولو دعا المسلم لأخيه في يوم الجمعة , قاصداً تأليف قلبه ، وإدخال السرور عليه ، وتحرياً لساعة الإجابة ، فلا بأس بذلك .
> والله أعلم




في هذا تناقض ظاهر !
فأين الدليل على أنه إذا قصد تأليف قلبه وإدخال السرور عليه وتحرياً لساعة الإجابة أنه لا بأس بذلك ؟
مع أن الشيخ وفَّقه الله جعل الدعاء أمراً تعبدياً 
فإما أن نقول كلا الأمرين غير مشروع أو أنهما مشروعان جميعاً 
والله أعلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

!!!! لا أرى أي تناقض في ذلك
إذا قصد بالتهنئة بيوم الجمعة تعبدا فيدخل في البدعة لانه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أنهم يهنئون بعضهم يوم الجمعة وإنما في يومي العيد .
أما إذا قصد الدعاء لأخيه المسلم فهذا أمر مشروع .

----------


## ابو بردة

جميل
ما الفرق بين التهنئة والدعاء ؟

----------


## مرثد

من المهم التفريق بين العادات والعبادات في اصدار الاحكام
واما التسرع في اصدار الاحكام علي كل ما هو عادي بانه لم يفعله السلف
فهذا عجيب!!!

----------


## عمر الغزي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

لو سكت من لا يعلم لقل الخلاف 
قال صاحب المعجم الوسيط :
( هنأ ) فلانا بالأمر تهنئة خاطبه راجيا أن يكون هذا الأمر مبعث سرور له وقال له ليهنئك هذا الأمر .اهـ
وهذا بخلاف الدعاء له
قال: (يقال دعا الله رجا منه الخير و لفلان طلب الخير له ) اهـ
وبهذا تتبين المفارقة بين الدعاء و التهنئة ، فيجوز الاول دون الثاني
والله تعالي أعلم
وجزي الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع

----------


## ابو بردة

[quote]


> لو سكت من لا يعلم لقل الخلاف




ولو تأدب الطالب لقلَّ الخلاف ! وساد الإنصاف !




> قال صاحب المعجم الوسيط :
> ( هنأ ) فلانا بالأمر تهنئة خاطبه راجيا أن يكون هذا الأمر مبعث سرور له وقال له ليهنئك هذا الأمر .اهـ
> وهذا بخلاف الدعاء له
> قال: (يقال دعا الله رجا منه الخير و لفلان طلب الخير له ) اهـ
> وبهذا تتبين المفارقة بين الدعاء و التهنئة ، فيجوز الاول دون الثاني
> والله تعالي أعلم


أصلحك الله نحن لا نتكلم عن معناهما اللغوي فــلا شك في الفرق مع أن من تأمل في التعريفين وجد بينهما مشابهةً في إدخال السرور والخير على المسلم 
لكن الخلاف الرئيس
أين الدليل على حُرمة وبدعيّة قول ( جمعة مباركة ) 
وجواز الدعاء 
مع أن قول جمعة مباركة ( التي جزمتّ ببدعيّتها) فيها دعاء بالخير والزيــادة والبركة في عمل هذا اليوم (أعني الجمعة)
قال في تهذيب اللغة 
*( وأصل البركة: الزيادة والنماء والتَّبْرِيكُ: الدعاء للإنسان وغيره بالبَرَكةِ. )*

----------


## الشيشاني

وهذا رابط لجواب الشيخ خالد المصلح على اليوتيوب.

----------


## همس الجنان

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع جدا هام ينتشر بين عامة الناس التهنئه بيوم الجمعه وهم لا يعلمون مالحكم فيها نشكر كل من ساهم بإيضاح الحكم وتنبيهنا له . جعله الله في موازين أعمالكم .جبالا من الحسنات .
أستودعكم ربي .

----------


## سعود بن صالح

كلام الشيخ المصلح جميل جدا أما بخصوص الفتوى التي في البداية ففيها تناقض اذ انها فرقت بين مثيلين فقالت الفطر والاضحى والجمعة ثلاثة أعياد وأباحت التهنئة بالاولين وحرمته في الثالث !!!!!!!
وأي عيد يخلو من التهنئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
ووالله إن تلك التهاني التي تأتيني على الجوال او البريد الالكتروني بيوم الجمعة تدخل السرور على نفسي وتذكرني بأهمية هذا اليوم العظيم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

